# I got .ccd, .cue, .img and .sub files on my NeoGeo CD ROM... What do they mean?



## SaulFabre (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi, community.
I got a NeoGeo CD game and the content of the game is in .cue, .ccd, .img and .sub formats, what does they mean?
And how I can do to burn them in a CD and play them in a NEOGEO CD emulator?
Thanks very much for your answers


----------



## Plstic (Jan 3, 2020)

SaulFabre said:


> Hi, community.
> I got a NeoGeo CD game and the content of the game is in .cue, .ccd, .img and .sub formats, what does they mean?
> And how I can do to burn them in a CD and play them in a NEOGEO CD emulator?
> Thanks very much for your answers


I would try using the cue file with imgburn.


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 3, 2020)

It's an archaic way of storing disks with multiple tracks, used to be popular despite the inconvenience.  Each track of the disc is a different file.  The cue file lists all the tracks and tells where they are on disc.  img/bin are the image files for each track, ccd is either an encryption or decryption key, not sure which, idk what sub is.


----------



## ChiefReginod (Jan 3, 2020)

CCD is actually a CloneCD image. What sets them apart from other disc images is mainly the inclusion of the subchannel data. This data isn't really necessary if you're just using the image in an emulator. For that, BIN/CUE would probably be best.

If you're burning it to CD-R you would load the CCD file with IMGBurn (preferable) or CloneCD (kind of outdated now).


----------



## SaulFabre (Jan 3, 2020)

ChiefReginod said:


> CCD is actually a CloneCD image. What sets them apart from other disc images is mainly the inclusion of the subchannel data.
> 
> If you're burning it to CD-R you would load the CCD file with IMGBurn (preferable) or CloneCD (kind of outdated now).


Ok thanks


----------

